# "One" - 20 G iwagumi



## vafd (Apr 20, 2005)

Hello,

This is the first aquascape that I have finally decided to show.

20 G iwagumi style with only one species of plant - _Eleocharis acicularis_, one species of fish - Endler's livebearer and one type of rock - petrified wood.

Below are two pictures with different backgrounds.

Light:










Dark:










Thanks in advance for critique and suggestions.

Regards.

Vladimir.


----------



## mrbelvedere138 (Jan 18, 2006)

Love it! I was looking for a nice picture of a black background vs. a black one on the same tank.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Vladimir, this is a beautiful concept. I dunno though, I've always been partial to iwagumi layouts =].

The thing that I like the most about iwagumi layouts is that they seem to create a huge amount of depth by minimizing the components of the layout. Most of them have the open, airy look that you've also acheived here. For that reason, I'd actually suggest a light blue background to simulate the sky.

The black background actually seems to fade the dark green Eleocharis rather than enhance it. The white background I like also, and I think its effect is equal to that of a light blue background. 

Normally I'd want some smaller plants in the foreground but I like how you transitioned from just substrate to the plants with the rocks. My only suggestion for the layout itself is to see what happens when you get rid of the third rock on the right. I like the tall rock in the back, but the depth its placement creates is sort of negated by the rock right in front of it.

Anyway, just a disclaimer, I'm not much of an aquascaper, so if you think my suggestions blow, then I can live with it lol


----------



## rachpreach (May 23, 2006)

i got a question..where ya hidding all the filter intake and outtake tubes and such?


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

Rach, it is common to remove in-tank equipment (i.e. filter inlet/outlet/heater/etc.) during a photo shoot so that the beauty and "natural" ambiance of a layout is not compromised by said equipment. Most people are just too lazy to remove everything unless it's for a contest or something.

Nice work on the layout . Personally, I'd make more "knolls" rather than having it completely flat, and remove the sand or let the eleocharis grow over it. It would make the foreground look larger, thus making the tank seem bigger. And perhaps some cardinal tetra or other schooling fish with either silver or blue coloring. False neons would look nice. Anyway, my $.02


----------



## daeraion (Oct 25, 2005)

I actually love the look of the Endlers in both, although the colors pop out more on the black background than the white.


----------



## Sudi (Feb 3, 2005)

Great choice of rocks!
Everything looks great, but you could make some hills so it doesn't look all that flat. Up's and down's will make the tank look a lot bigger, trust me 

Matt


----------



## vafd (Apr 20, 2005)

Thank you for kind comments and suggestions.

In the future I would definitely try to make some hills and slopes, though I would have to use some alternative substrate as the current one, fine sand, levels too easily.

Endler's livebearers are very attractive but are too small for such a small picture.

Regards.

Vladimir.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

simple and elegant aquascape, i love it, whats the tank spec?


----------



## vafd (Apr 20, 2005)

Cooper,

The tank is standard 20 G high with approx. 45 W ODNO lighting for 8 hours/day, AC Mini HOB filter, substrate is sand with a dusting of peat moss under it.
I dose macros once a week after weekly 50% WC and Flourish every other day.

Regards.

Vladimir.


----------



## dstephens (Nov 30, 2005)

Very nice tank. Maybe move some of the substrate around to add a dimentional feel to it? Then you could just let the grass grow for a while and see what you think in a few more weeks. Nice work and thanks for sharing.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

just a suggestion, why dont you put some riccia with the combination of hairgrass


----------



## Tankman (Feb 19, 2006)

Actually, I tend to agree with the opinion about substituting your fish for a one which tends to swim in a group - like, what the earlier guy said - Cardinals or some False Neon Tetras (Amano uses these a lot ;-)

Perhaps you'd like to use taller grass-like plants for the background and maybe, bring the shorter Hairgrass to the foreground too?

Just my thoughts, that all ;-) Do keep up the good work with your tank ;-)


----------

